# The Who's What Rank List



## Zero_13 (Mar 6, 2005)

This is the list of users with the highest ranks. Including Admins, Mods, Sages and the highest rank normal members have. 

*Administrative Ranks*

*Administrators:
STORMTROOPER88888
BULERIAS
BASTOISE99*

*Global Moderators:
LINKERATOR96761
*
*Local Moderators:
SMART_TECH_DRAGON_15* *(TBT HQ)*

*Special Ranks:*

*Sages:
PKMNRULES!
ZERO_13
SPORGE27
PIRANHA2*

*A.T. Contest Winner*:
*LIQUEFY!*

*Mr. Spam*:
*Pie_Or_Die
SYSTEMELTDOWN911*

*Normal Ranks*

*Forbidden NES
PIKMIN042
BAMBAM!*

*NES
*no one*

*Insect:
THEBOBINATOR
JJRAMONE2
Pie_Or_Die*

*Red Rock:
UltraByte*

*Rock:
Justin125*

*Pitfall:
AC1983FAN
*

*Shimmering Hole:
*empty**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If someone ranks up, pm me or post it here.

Thanks for coming, come again.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 6, 2005)

*How to achive special ranks:*

*Admin*: Im sure no one else will get this rank. But to get it you have to be hand-picked by *STORMTROOPER88888* or *BULERIAS *.

*Global Mod*: You must be hand-picked by *STORMTROOPER88888 * or *BULERIAS *. And you have to be a sage first.

*Local Mod*: You have to be hand-picked by *STORMTROOPER88888 * or *BULERIAS *.

*Sage*: You have to be hand-picked by *STORMTROOPER88888 * or *BULERIAS *.

*Fan Fic Master*: You must win the Fan Fic contest held in TBT HQ by *BULERIAS*

*A.T. Contest Winner*: You must win the AT contest held in ACAC to get this rank. The AT contest is at the end of each month.

*Notes*

Some users had titles instead of ranks, these are not allowed, but by request can be bought at the Official TBT Special Rank Store, which is currently under costruction. 

They can also be won.

~This will be edited~

thanks for reading!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 6, 2005)

You know how do you get a custom rank?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 6, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> You know how do you get a custom rank?


You can't have one anymore.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry, STORM said that he won't be giving out anymore titles.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ohh well....
I still would have liked to have been a wandering mage or something like that...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 7, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ohh well....
> I still would have liked to have been a wandering mage or something like that...


 well... guess we will be sages until another special rank or a rank won by contest is released and we win it. or maybe till mod.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 7, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 win my fan-fic contest and you get the temporary rank of Fanfic Master!


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 9, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill try to enter, but im warning you, im not good at fan-fics.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 9, 2005)

I am a local mod at my HQ if that counts.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 9, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> I am a local mod at my HQ if that counts.


 really? Ill add you right away.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 9, 2005)

You're doing a good jo with rank thread, ZERO!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 10, 2005)

You are doing a good job!     



PS : I am a boy


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> You are doing a good job!
> 
> 
> 
> PS : I am a boy


 I edited that.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! doesn't really count as a mod.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 10, 2005)

i am now a hole and what does it mean?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> i am now a hole and what does it mean?


 Hole is just your rank... I think you may have gotten a bigger PM box.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 13, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So then what does a shimering hole have?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 13, 2005)

It has no new abilities.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> It has no new abilities.


 How do you give people a bigger PM box?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It comes with the rank.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 13, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 automatically?


----------



## Mino (Mar 13, 2005)

Someone should add my rank!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yah.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 14, 2005)

I didn't know that    
:blink:


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 14, 2005)

why are you mr spam?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 14, 2005)

THEBOBINATOR said:
			
		

> why are you mr spam?


 He won the Spam contest


----------



## Mino (Mar 15, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> THEBOBINATOR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I did, because my spam is special and creative!11!!!!!!111!!!11!!one!11!111!!1one!11!1!!1shift+one!11!11!!!!1!!!!!!!!!  Go here for more details.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 15, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Someone should add my rank!


 I aleady added it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 25, 2005)

somone might want to edit this.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 25, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> somone might want to edit this.


 I edited it partially...


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 26, 2005)

im really sorry for not updating this, i was a little busy. now Ill update this more frecuently.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2005)

*A VERY IMPORTANT NOTE.*

I'll only post here the highest rank user(s) have.

If someone ranks up, pm me or post it here. I suggest to post it here.
Since im not having much time now, 

Please post here evrytime you rank up so I know that you ranked up. 
If you don't post here I will not update you in this list. 

If you have achieved any special rank please post it here too.

the days of updating this will be as following. 

MONDAY, WEDNESDAY, FRIDAY, MONDAY...

Please don't pm me to update this.

ok, thats all. thanks for reading. and remeber to post here everytime you change your rank.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 28, 2005)

MACHINEGUNNER has achieved AT Contest Winner.


----------



## Zero_13 (Mar 28, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> MACHINEGUNNER has achieved AT Contest Winner.


i know, but I don't remeber what color is hole. so until then it will stay black.

edit: I already putted the color. thanks storm for telling me.


----------



## Mino (Apr 9, 2005)

LINKERATOR is now the Local Mod for all of the Off-Topic boards.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 10, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> ]
> thanks for editing it BULERIAS.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 10, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 13, 2005)

err... please post rank ups.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 17, 2005)

hey... i've got a special rank, im a "Fish" but not a fish, i bought it


----------



## Propaganda Man (Apr 17, 2005)

I am not an insect anymore


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 17, 2005)

PIKMIN042 is R.O.B., BAMBAM is Shotgun, and PIRAHNA2 is a Fish.... did I miss anything?  Oh yeah, and you are Hero of the Winds.


----------



## Mino (Apr 21, 2005)

I will be... a Gyroid when I come back to normal... maybe even a Bell by that time.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 7, 2005)

This needs to be updated.


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I will be... a Gyroid when I come back to normal... maybe even a Bell by that time.


 yeah... i think you will be a bell too


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 7, 2005)

you have to get rid of the MR. SPAM rank


----------



## JJRamone2 (May 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> you have to get rid of the MR. SPAM rank


    			 ...yeah...    
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (May 7, 2005)

I just edited everything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 7, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I just edited everything.


 not the second post with the Mr. spam rank


----------



## ƒish (May 7, 2005)

im now a


----------



## Mino (May 14, 2005)

*is a bag of bells*

Too bad he isn't here to update.     
:'(


----------



## Mino (May 16, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> *is a bag of bells*
> 
> Too bad he isn't here to update.     
:'(


 So is BAMBAM! and I am also a Turnip now.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 16, 2005)

PIKMIN only a few hundred more posts and we will be able to edit!


----------



## Mino (May 16, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN only a few hundred more posts and we will be able to edit!


 I'm going to beat you.      

Also, I will finally be able to edit on both forums.


----------



## Propaganda Man (May 16, 2005)

I can't even edit on one.....


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 6, 2005)

finally, you guys have to stop ranking up so much. Anyways, *edited*


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2005)

wait a sec PIRANHA isn't a sage!


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2005)

YAY!! I ranked up from grass to weed!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> wait a sec PIRANHA isn't a sage!


 Uh, yeah he is.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 12, 2005)

no he is a fish sage.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> no he is a fish sage.


 Oh.... well he's technically a sage,


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2005)

Rank up:Weed to flower


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 12, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> no he is a fish sage.


 same thing.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 25, 2005)

Uh, this needs to be updated, Zero... :r


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 25, 2005)

editing done.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks, Zero.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 9, 2005)

You might want to add UltraByte, Justin125, etc. here.  And JJRAMONE, the likes.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 9, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You might want to add UltraByte, Justin125, etc. here.  And JJRAMONE, the likes.


 Yeah, I don't see them on the board.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 9, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> You might want to add UltraByte, Justin125, etc. here.  And JJRAMONE, the likes.


 I would if I could, bu that would mean a lot of editing to do. I would have to edit like every day or every 2 days.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 10, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You don't have to edit the exact post count, though.  Just the rank.  And I could do the editing, you just put it in the thread first.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 10, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> no he is a fish sage.


 same difference.

yes... thats right though... im the


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 10, 2005)

Also, don't forget my promotion.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 11, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Also, don't forget my promotion.


 my bad, congrats on local mod, I wasn't here when you were promoted (yesterday) so I'll add you right away.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm a Shimmering Hole!

Update please!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 11, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Okay then, thanks.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2005)

Edited LOTS of stuff for ya, Zero.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for puting me on there Bulerias!


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 11, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Thanks for puting me on there Bulerias!


 No problem.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 11, 2005)

I just ranked up to insect!


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks bul for editing. I'll try to edit it now.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 17, 2005)

Bul just saw me thread


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 17, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Bul just saw me thread


 Yuppers, I did. :yes:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 8, 2005)

this thing hasnt been updated in ever

it dosnt have me on it

or the special rank of Mr. Spam


  
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 8, 2005)

Um... yeah... I'l get around to updating this tomorrow.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a pitfall now!

PLEASE UPDATE!


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 11, 2005)

Updated with Mr. Spam and you, Justin!


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2005)

Rank-up to Rock!

UPDATE PLEASE!


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 12, 2005)

ok, update complete soon.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2005)

Smart_Tech will regain control of the Who's What Rank List, so this is CLOSED.


----------

